# Does LE ever do a reverse sting type of thing?



## Paolos (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm getting ready to order raws from a source that was popular for a while. They went MIA for a while and came back 
but the word was it was legal or health reasons. Nobody knows for sure only speculation.

Does LE ever take over old sources e-mail accounts to set up sales of raws? Just paranoid about the whole raw thing.
Getting ripped off is one thing but getting busted for 100g of raws could be life changing. Just to be clear I contact them
to inquire and we have moved on to making a transaction.

Anybody have a feel for this topic?


----------



## Iron1 (Jun 17, 2014)

Who knows if they do or not. Either way, the potential for them to do so still exists.
If it smells fishy, walk away.


----------



## metsfan4life (Jun 17, 2014)

^^^^^ this! find a different one that is more trustworthy and you dont hvae to worry about...


----------



## Paolos (Jun 17, 2014)

Thanks Bro my gut is telling me to stay away as well!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 17, 2014)

just remember this is considered a drug to LE...same as weed coke or heroin..so my guess is yes LE can and will do what ever it takes to catch people


----------



## IronSoul (Jun 17, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> just remember this is considered a drug to LE...same as weed coke or heroin..so my guess is yes LE can and will do what ever it takes to catch people



Exactly what the bro Bundy says. I agree with this completely. If LE wants something bad enough, they are gonna do whatever possible. And if it's not legal for them to do so, they will find a way to make it legal or to keep it covered up. I'd go with a diff source brother. Always better safe than sorry, especially in this scenario. Risks vs rewards, risks wins in this case.


----------



## Spongy (Jun 17, 2014)

They do and they have.


----------



## cougar (Jun 17, 2014)

WOW, just the whole question "Scares" me.. Why would you even consider it...LE , 100g raws... OW...Gives me the woolly's..


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Jun 18, 2014)

IronSoul said:


> If LE wants something bad enough, they are gonna do whatever possible. *And if it's not legal for them to do so, they will find a way to make it legal or to keep it covered up.*




For any of you that have not had the privilege of being arrested and a case put on you, these words right here^^^^, are the truth!

Cops are as bad if not worse than the criminals..I don't care if your brother, brother-in-law, or whoever is a cop...they're all fawking dirty!!

Just a tidbit of info for you..cops don't get promoted for coming to work on time..they get promoted by the number of cases they close.


----------



## shenky (Jun 18, 2014)

IWannaGetBig said:


> [/B][/U]
> 
> For any of you that have not had the privilege of being arrested and a case put on you, these words right here^^^^, are the truth!
> 
> ...



There are lots of great police officers and law enforcement officials out there. Generalizing like this is like generalizing an entire race of people by a group of thugs. I'm not famiar with how LEOs get promoted, but I bet its a little more complicated than "how many cases they close"

Anyway, back to OP. Law enforcement aren't stupid. More over, their tactics aren't static, so just because they haven't done activity A, doesn't meant they won't be doing activity A tomorrow


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Jun 18, 2014)

shenky said:


> I'm not famiar with how LEOs get promoted



...then STFU

I see from your AVI that you're pig friendly...I'm guessing I hit a little to close to home for you.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 18, 2014)

IWannaGetBig said:


> ...then STFU
> 
> I see from your AVI that you're pig friendly...I'm guessing I hit a little to close to home for you.



He addressed you with courtesy and didn't get personal with you. Follow that lead. Consider This is your warning.


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Jun 18, 2014)

Doc,

You are completely right. My comments were misguided and I apologize for those having read them. I believe it is apparent that I do not trust any LEO because of what I have seen first hand.


----------



## regular (Jun 18, 2014)

Paolos said:


> I'm getting ready to order raws from a source that was popular for a while. They went MIA for a while and came back
> but the word was it was legal or health reasons. Nobody knows for sure only speculation.
> 
> Does LE ever take over old sources e-mail accounts to set up sales of raws? Just paranoid about the whole raw thing.
> ...



Law enforcement will use every form of deception within their budget and a loose interpretation of the law to further their goals.


----------



## 11Bravo (Jun 18, 2014)

LE can pretty much do whatever they want for the most part


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 18, 2014)

Paolos said:


> I'm getting ready to order raws from a source that was popular for a while. They went MIA for a while and came back
> but the word was it was legal or health reasons. Nobody knows for sure only speculation.
> 
> Does LE ever take over old sources e-mail accounts to set up sales of raws? Just paranoid about the whole raw thing.
> ...


Not knowing who it is is a hard to tell.

We all know of 2 of them going MIA one was domestic the other overseas, I would be more concerned with the overseas.


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 18, 2014)

Doesn't matter if you order 100g or 10g...if u get caught..u get caught
Simple


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 18, 2014)

Paolos said:


> I'm getting ready to order raws from a source that was popular for a while. They went MIA for a while and came back
> but the word was it was legal or health reasons. Nobody knows for sure only speculation.
> 
> Does LE ever take over old sources e-mail accounts to set up sales of raws? Just paranoid about the whole raw thing.
> ...



move on buddy, smells fishy and it aint worth it in the end.  pay more and go with somebody who you know is legit.  



Cheap cheap prices are a great way to lure ppl in.


----------



## shenky (Jun 20, 2014)

IWannaGetBig said:


> Doc,
> 
> You are completely right. My comments were misguided and I apologize for those having read them. I believe it is apparent that I do not trust any LEO because of what I have seen first hand.



Confirmation bias. It's normal. When we witness emotionally charged events we selectively remember those events more vividly and may react to even ambiguous events as evidence to support our belief. 

My point in my previous post was simply  that all groups are made up of individuals.


----------



## goodfella (Jun 20, 2014)

There was something like that, that happen afew years ago with google. Feds tried to get google to offer front row search space for a website the feds set up that had illegal drugs (gear/pills). Basically google created loopholes and were found guilty, but were only fined 450 million instead of jail time. To me, it comes off as a form of entrapment and would be illegal if LE didn't cover they're feet well enough to show that it wasn't a bust that way in court, because they could really get ****ed and sued for that. Although, they'll do anything to make a bust, even break the law which they pledge to abide by. Would also be a way for them to gather evidence ect. If you feel that off about them, maybe wanna back off. Unordinary things are always a dead give away as well.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 20, 2014)

11Bravo said:


> LE can pretty much do whatever they want for the most part



they can even blow me


----------



## Paolos (Jun 20, 2014)

This was the domestic one


----------



## Paolos (Jun 20, 2014)

BTW this is why I like this forum! a lot of experience and views from many schools of thought.  Thanks to all that responded I will stay puckered up until
the process is over. Hopefully it arrives from the regular mail carrier, is legit and brews up fine.


----------



## Iron1 (Jun 20, 2014)

Paolos said:


> I'm getting ready to order raws





Paolos said:


> BTW this is why I like this forum! a lot of experience and views from many schools of thought.  Thanks to all that responded I will stay puckered up until the process is over. Hopefully it arrives from the regular mail carrier, is legit and brews up fine.



Your OP says you're getting ready to order, everyone here is suggesting you find someone else and you order anyway?
I can't follow that logic.
Good luck brother, stay safe.


----------



## Paolos (Jun 25, 2014)

Yeah Iron1 I had buyers remorse when I did the post. Well it did arrive xxxx days from payment and everything appears to be good on the surface.
Test E was a sticky white glob and had the smell of cheap furniture polish (kinda citrus like) and the Bold looked like quaker state and smelled like
a plastic chemical smell. Only thing to do now is whipe the dust off my supplies and heat some H2O.


----------



## Iron1 (Jun 25, 2014)

Good to hear everything went off without a hitch.
Stay safe brother.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 25, 2014)

Paolos said:


> Yeah Iron1 I had buyers remorse when I did the post. Well it did arrive xxxx days from payment and everything appears to be good on the surface.
> Test E was a sticky white glob and had the smell of cheap furniture polish (kinda citrus like) and the Bold looked like quaker state and smelled like
> a plastic chemical smell. Only thing to do now is whipe the dust off my supplies and heat some H2O.



I edited your post Paolos. In the future please do NOT post anything about shipping times or methods. Don't make it easier for LE to seize shit.


----------



## regular (Aug 12, 2014)

Paolos said:


> Does LE ever take over old sources e-mail accounts to set up sales of raws?



Yes


----------



## deadlift666 (Aug 12, 2014)

Damn........


----------

